
America has never embraced bidets. The toilet paper shortage could change that - pmoriarty
https://www.vox.com/2020/4/14/21218467/bidets-toilet-paper-shortage-tushy-toto-washlet
======
lihaciudaniel
Privileged to have one. Honestly not everyone can have this 18th century
invention

